# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  R&Q

## IMPERIAL

*R&Q*



Официальный сайт | Википедия | Скачать (последняя версия 1108)

Дополнительно

[*Обзор*] [*Плагины*] [*Темы*] [*Смайлы*]

*R&Q* — это маленький (около одного мегабайта) интернет-пейджер, который является альтернативой официальному клиенту ICQ. Программа не требует инсталляции и официально распространяется в архиве.
*Особенности:*

*Скрытый текст*Поддержка серверного контакт-листа, сохранена возможность хранить контакты, не добавляя их на сервер.Встроенный антиспам-бот с возможностью фильтрации и несколькими контрольными вопросами.Проверка на невидимость (из-за конфликтов с протоколом временно отключена).Уникальная база данных контактов.Наименьшее потребление трафика по сравнению с другими клиентами (возможность отключения передачи и приёма оповещений и сообщений в UTF-8).Поддержка плагинов, в том числе сторонних разработчиков.   Поддержка Windows 98.   Поддержка X-Traz статусов.   Отображение клиентов собеседников (некоторые клиенты из числа распространенных не отображаются).   Автоматическая транслитерация сообщений.   Персональные темы оформления контактов и групп.   Работа с прокси.   Портативное использование: R&Q с первых версий умеет работать с флеш-носителя на других компьютерах без предварительной установки.

----------

